# KONNECTED KNOCEPTS



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

KONNECTED KONCEPTS ..... NOW SELL'S DO IT YOURSELF AIR BAG KITS FROM AIR STRUTS TO AIR BAGS KIT'S THEY ALSO INSTALL HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM 4 LINKS, THEY HAVE { SMC AIR VALVES } FROM 3/8 PORTS TO 1' inch PORTS.. THEY CARRY THE INSANE 13'inch LIFT AIR BAGS CONITECH AIR BAGS FROM 1/2 PORTS TO 1' inch PORTS ALSO DUAL PORTS BAGS NO JOB TO SMALL OR TO BIG ! WHAT EVER U NEED THAEY CAN DO IT OR THEY WILL TELL U WHERE U CAN GO TO GET THE STUFF YOUR LOOKING FOR ! GIVE THEM A CALL AT 1-909-319-3251 ASK FOR KEITH SHOP HOURS ARE AS FALLOWS M-FRI 9:00AM TO 5:OOPM SAT 10:00 AM TO 2:00PM .................................909-319-3251..............ASK 4 KEITH
Attached ImageAttached ImageAttached Image

ON AIR

Attached image(s)
Attached Image 

HERES AN 87SS ELCO PUT TOGETHER BY KONNECTED KONCEPTS...

Attached image(s)
Attached Image 

BAGGED BY KONNECTED KONCEPTS

Attached image(s)
Attached Image 

BAGGED BY KONNECTED KONCEPTS.. 909 483 0056

Attached image(s)
Attached Image

BAGGED BY KONNECTED KONCEPTS.. 909 483 0056

Attached image(s)
Attached Image Attached Image 

BAGGED BY KONNECTED KONCEPTS... 909 483 0056

Attached image(s)
Attached Image 

BAGGED BY KONNECTED KONCEPTS.. 909 483 0056

Attached image(s)
Attached Image Attached Image

more pics.....

Attached image(s)
Attached Image

more pics

Attached image(s)
Attached Image

heres my lil bitchs ride..... shocked.gif kieth left it out! uh.gif

Attached image(s)
Attached Image


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

SORRY DIDNT COME OUT RGHT ILL FIX LATER


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

no pics


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Tease


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

good advertising......................jus playin but really post the pics up


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

HERS SOME PIKS OF RIDES WE DONE...


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

HAY BITCH


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

MORE PICS......


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

GO TO SLEEP NOW


----------



## leoSuspension760 (Jan 12, 2005)

konnected knocepts car's


----------



## leoSuspension760 (Jan 12, 2005)

some more


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

MORE PICS


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i know that was fun to bag...

very sexy though...

-qs


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

on 22's


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN (Aug 24, 2005)

NICE WORK, WONDER WHAT IT SAYS IN CHINESE OF JAPANES?


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

good man with your shop!! the riviera is to sick


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry double post.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for the good info have a good one


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

66 IN WORK


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

PICS OF THE 66 WERE DOING FOR AN CUSTOMER....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

MORE OF THE 66...


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

MORE 66...


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ANOTHER 1


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

there needs to be a forum just for these shop pluggin BS


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

QUIT HATING OR MAKE ONE.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KONNECTEDKONCEPTS_@Oct 2 2005, 12:04 AM~3925730
> *QUIT HATING OR MAKE ONE.
> *


hating, you kids and your crazy slang


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

KIDS???


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 1 2005, 11:09 PM~3925761
> *hating,  you kids and your crazy slang
> *


Mark... "you da man" you crack me up bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Big Thanks to Konnected Koncepts.My cousin took my 94 Caprice(White) To get some work done.It came out bitchin.Thanks for the very quick turnaround also.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i have a fever
and it calls for
more.....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

LET ME KNOW 94 CAPRICE ANYTHING U NEED JUST STOP BY OR GIVE US A CALL...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 2 2005, 08:15 PM~3929497
> *i have a fever
> and it calls for
> more.....
> *


COW BELL!


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

RIMS 4 THE SIXTY SIX FROM KIETH...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

any photos of the 65 rag?


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

NOT YET I'LL TRY TO SNAP SUM TOMMORROW....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

need to hook up...do you got any photos.... of the fan stoud??


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KONNECTEDKONCEPTS_@Oct 4 2005, 09:20 PM~3944075
> *NOT YET I'LL TRY TO SNAP SUM TOMMORROW....
> *



Were you able to get any photos?


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

HERES SUM OF THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT, THEN CAM BAT DIED WILL HAVE TOMMORROW.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

nice work on that 66 heres a 65 i'm doing
on an 66 SS frame


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

NICE 65 I GOT A 65 RAG.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KONNECTEDKONCEPTS_@Oct 6 2005, 08:21 PM~3957564
> *NICE 65 I GOT A 65 RAG.
> *


yeah that's cool


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Looked everywhere for the 66 at the Las Vegas Supershow today... :uh: It was nowhere to be found. I did get to meet 216RIDER... seemed like a cool cat..


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

hers more pics of the six pretty much done but still got a few lil things left.


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

sum more


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

afew more pics the car will be done this weekend for sum little show in pomona and the pomona swapmeet.


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

heres a couple more of my 5 rag, need to pull it out to get some better pics.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

THE 66 LOOKS nice!


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

that car has come a long way...


----------



## flatblack07 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey konnected knocepts i got a 94 sedan deville is there anything i can do to get this car to law out in the front even 2'' more right now there are 18'' wires on it should i go bigger confused wat to do..


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

MORE PICS...


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

SUM ORE PICS..


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

leo here they are....


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks 4 the pic's of my seats i saved them of course later


----------



## chronedup (Mar 15, 2005)

att: konnected koncepts what would it $$$$ me to bag a 1995 chevy 1500 and if your will do give me a good deal on that i also have a 1994 caprice wagon that i would like done at the same time i only live about 20min away ill try to make it in tomarrow thank u


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

more pics....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

rueben 4 u ....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

more pics...


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

more... enjoy rueben...


----------



## Bracey52 (Oct 20, 2005)

I called Konnected Koncepts They return my call, They tow my 94 cad to the shop, IN 3day, I was rideing on AIR, THEY removed ALL the Hydros, And installed air ride with the works,Works very well ,Smooth ride Thank to their crew, Mike IS VERY COOL , KEITH can CUT HIS ASS OFF,MIKE brother is pretty cool too Thanks to TRE from Tre's Customs for his help   :cheesy: javascript:emoticon(':cheesy:')javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')
smilie
smiliejavascript:emoticon('')
smilie


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

heres a tahoe we did for game ova truck club....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Bagged95Caprice (Jan 24, 2006)

yall do some nice work


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

another one of game ova's....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

another one of game ova's....


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

more pics..


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

couple more 4 game ova...


----------



## dragin_wagon (Feb 6, 2006)

ha ha game ova is stunnin'! do ya thing fellas! that konnected koncepts shop used to be my cousins old shop! much love to yall u do good ass work my bubble is about to go in the shop this week full frame and bumpers front to back on dubs ill post pixs very soon!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Good work LEO!! Shit looks good! lovin the trucks!


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

A PIC OF A 07 ESCALADE.... 24S AND BAGS


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KONNECTEDKONCEPTS_@Apr 6 2006, 09:56 PM~5193926
> *A PIC OF A 07 ESCALADE.... 24S AND BAGS
> *


nice, post a pic of it dropped


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 6 2006, 11:05 PM~5194280
> *nice, post a pic of it dropped
> *


 Haha that is dropped. I agree its not low enough.


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

THATS AS LOW AS THE LADIE WANTED TO GO, SHE WANTED TO BE ABLE TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ay Keith... wassup with the compresors on the roadmaster? they any good? let me know if they work or do i need to replace them... i also need to know if you know anyone who might want the crx, imtrying to get rid of it... let me know... Vic


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

hay vic its LEO are the compresors firestone ? if so they been in there even when i owned the roadmaster im pretty sure there no good now arte the 3 chrome tanks still in the trunk ? and if so i would do with some Viair compresors well good luck keith dose'nt come on here but me and mike do if u know mike ? any wya take care leo have fun wth the car later


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Apr 7 2006, 06:20 PM~5199536
> *Haha that is dropped.  I agree its not low enough.
> *


sad


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

i dunno what brand but i believe there the ones u put in.... the heads are painted orange... and ow compressors i need for the 3 tanks


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Apr 29 2006, 07:14 AM~5338087
> *i dunno what brand but i believe there the ones u put in.... the heads are painted orange... and ow compressors i need for the 3 tanks
> *


what size tanks


----------



## loweston24s (Jun 15, 2005)

In the first pics you posted theres a ride chopped black flat black..and behind it theres an F150 whats the story on the f150?


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

what are u asking??????????


----------



## Sivik (Jan 21, 2006)

post some more setup pics


----------



## loweston24s (Jun 15, 2005)

any more pics of the f150?wahts done to it?whose is it?etc..


----------

